# Poll:Best Chaos Legion (First Founding)



## Supersonic Banana (Jul 23, 2010)

Vote for your favourite chaos legion from the first foundin.
I didn't post this in the fluff section because I want rules to be taken into account as well as fluff (as much as possible). My alligance lies with the death guard!


----------



## Commander Aurellius (Jun 11, 2009)

You should probs put up a poll before you ask


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Thousand Sons


----------



## WarMaster Sindr (Jun 23, 2010)

seems like no one likes black legion? when i voted


----------



## Captain Galus (Jan 2, 2008)

Iron Within! Iron Without!!

Also, Space Marines with Basilisks and lots of Oblits back when it was a kind of novelty.


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

All is Dust


----------



## Putch. (Jul 13, 2010)

Seems a little biased as now armies like Iron warriors, Alpha legion etc dont have there own rules, so you just have to do your best to theme your army, that being said, IRON WITHIN! IRON WITHOUT!


----------



## hippypancake (Jul 14, 2010)

iron within iron without!


----------



## foulacy (Nov 24, 2007)

Mmmmmm brainsssss


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

I like both Iron Warriors and Word bearers in equal measure so i cant vote for just one


----------



## Grimskul25 (Feb 17, 2009)

World Eaters FTW! Besides you can do so much with their battle cries. 

"BILL! BLAME! SPURN!" 
"BILL! BLAME! SPURN!" 

World Eaters successor warband, Rules Lawyers

Besides who doesn't love Kharn?


----------



## Unforgiven302 (Oct 20, 2008)

World Eaters. Bloody good stuff!


----------



## Hired Goon (Sep 16, 2009)

Emperor's kids bring the noise.


----------



## Tzeen Qhayshek (May 4, 2010)

Hired Goon said:


> Emperor's kids bring the noise.


I second that.


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

Emperors Children for me.
Had you have asked me during the 3.5 dex, i would have said Alpha Legion.


----------



## giikbesouw (Jul 6, 2010)

Night lords i like their armour:victory:


----------



## Lord Rahl (Mar 13, 2010)

Blood For The Blood God!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## turel2 (Mar 2, 2009)

Emperor's Children, as I just got some noise marines and demonettes lol


----------



## Zaden (Oct 21, 2008)

EC..cool fluff (well cool in a graphic, excessive way) and wickedly versatile in game. The ultimate 40k troop choice.


----------



## Bodhi (Aug 17, 2010)

More blood for the blood god!:hang1:


----------



## SaintTom (Nov 26, 2010)

I've gotta stick with the masters of terror, the Night Lords.


----------



## angelXD19 (Feb 11, 2010)

word bearers then iron warriors


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

Hired Goon said:


> Emperor's kids bring the noise.


its time to rock out :music:


----------



## Scathainn (Feb 21, 2010)

Bloood For The Blood Gooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooood!!!!!!

Skulls For The Skull Throne!!!

_KILLMAIMBURNKILLMAIMBURNKILLMAIMBURNKILLMAIMBURNKILLMAIMBURNKILLMAIMBURNKILLMAIMBURNKILLMAIMBURNKILLMAIMBURNKILLMAIMBURNKILLMAIMBURNKILLMAIMBURNKILLMAIMBURNKILLMAIMBURNKILLMAIMBURNKILLMAIMBURNKILLMAIMBURNKILLMAIMBURNKILLMAIMBURNKILLMAIMBURNKILLMAIMBURNKILLMAIMBURNKILLMAIMBURNKILLMAIMBURNKILLMAIMBURNKILLMAIMBURNKILLMAIMBURNKILLMAIMBURNKILLMAIMBURNKILLMAIMBURNKILLMAIMBURNKILLMAIMBURNKILLMAIMBURN!!!_


----------



## Deathscythe4722 (Jul 18, 2010)

> I am Alpharius.
> 
> No, I am Alpharius.
> 
> ...


Alpha Legion all the way! Someday we'll have our unique rules back...someday.


----------



## ChugginDatHaterade (Nov 15, 2010)

Iron warriors and emperors children biotch


----------



## shas'o Thraka (Jan 4, 2010)

Emperors Children, only they look manly in pink


----------



## LordWaffles (Jan 15, 2008)

Arpha Regionaruu


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

I would have voted _"Burn Heretics!"_, but there was no such option, so I voted for Alpha Legion...


----------



## Master WootWoot (Oct 17, 2010)

For Lorgar!


----------



## darknightdrako (Mar 26, 2010)

I like to listen to the words of Lorgar but I prefer the sound of multiple artilary barrages.


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Emperors Children!!:biggrin:


Porn for the Porn God!


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

The Masters of Terror.

Midnight


----------



## WinZip (Oct 9, 2010)

The Night Lords, causing terror and confusion since the Great Crusade


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

In midnight clad.


----------



## Vrykolas2k (Jun 10, 2008)

World Eaters.
A second fave is Night Lords.


----------



## Brother Emund (Apr 17, 2009)

Thousand Sons.. your mind belongs to me


----------



## Alpha Legionnaire (Oct 15, 2010)

Obvious choice is obvious.


----------



## XxDreMisterxX (Dec 23, 2009)

The legion where you kill, main and burn while yelling and ripping their skulls from people's necks. 

World Eater's Favorite Cereal since M.31!


----------



## Luisjoey (Dec 3, 2010)

I go with IRON WARRIORS

but all are great in fluff and style!


----------



## Shoeman (Oct 8, 2010)

Iron warriors, cause crushing the enemy without seeing them is just how u roll


----------



## Creidim (Jan 6, 2011)

how is anything ahead of the sons of horus, they were widely accepted in the fluff to be the greatest legion under the greatest of the primarchs


----------



## nightfish (Feb 16, 2009)

I don't know how people voted for World Eaters. For me there is nothing too them; exactly like Sons of Horus.


----------

